# Favorite tv series



## Killermonkey (Oct 14, 2011)

I am in the middle of watching breaking bad from start to the most recent episode-awesome show!

Anybody else have a favorite?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ breaking bad


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2011)

Psych, Alphas, Eureka, Warehouse 13, most HBO series', Nikita, Brain Games, Phineas & Ferb, Venture Bros, Archer, Haven, Dr. Who, Top Gear BBC, StarGate SG1 & Universe


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 14, 2011)

here's the short list:

breaking bad
weeds
sons of anarchy
friday night lights
american restoration
american pickers
pawn stars
hardcore pawn
anything on fox news channel


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Psych, Alphas, Eureka, Warehouse 13, most HBO series', Nikita, Brain Games, Phineas & Ferb, Venture Bros, Archer, Haven, Dr. Who, Top Gear BBC, StarGate SG1 & Universe



Nice to see some other Sci-Fi fans.  Archer is the most underrated show on TV, that shit is so funny but most don't get the humor at all.


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2011)

Here we go:
Sons of anarchy
Law and order
Law and order, the suv (lol)
American horror story (can't.stop.watching.)
Family guy
Jersey shore
Sky sports update


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 14, 2011)

Archer is funny as he'll, what a great show.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 14, 2011)

Breaking Bad (The season finale was EPIC)
The Wire
Sopranos
Weeds (This last season is disappointing).
Dexter


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Nice to see some other Sci-Fi fans.  Archer is the most underrated show on TV, that shit is so funny but most don't get the humor at all.



i refuse to ever again watch the SciFi channel until they spell it correctly (SyFY?) or at least until the original 70s/80s version of Battlestar Galactica is on again!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 14, 2011)

Or tales from the crypt.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to say Breaking Bad.  I haven't watched TV in months though lol.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot Always Sunny in Philly, what a bunch of degenerates, it's like Seinfeld but everyone is George Costanza....


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 14, 2011)

Dexter and I hate to admit it but psych


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 14, 2011)

The walking dead is alright too


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 14, 2011)

Breaking bad for sure! 
Dexter
Arrested Development
Family Guy

Most of TV is gay and/or stupid


----------



## MDR (Oct 14, 2011)

The Wire
The Sopranos
Breaking Bad
Dexter
Sons of Anarchy
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Rhett and Link:Commercial Kings
Homicide
Mad Men
The Walking Dead
Arrested Development


----------



## gearin up (Oct 14, 2011)

soa


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 14, 2011)

Law and order
Family guy
Jersey shore
24
THE UNIT!!!!!!
soprano???s 
DEA
cops
Surviving the cut!!!
man vs wild
anything on fuel tv
most of the shit on speed channel. 
anything action sports
that new lawyer show on usa forgot the name 
the unit
and thats all i can think of off the top of my head... i dont have cable or satellite and haven???t in years


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 14, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Dexter and I hate to admit it but *psych*


 
i watch it all the time. its the only thing worth watching by the time i get home


----------



## thompsonn (Oct 14, 2011)

Family guy
American Pickers
Pawn Stars
SOA


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 14, 2011)

Breaking Bad
The Walking Dead
Archer
Dexter
House


----------



## MDR (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot about Flight of the Conchords.  Very funny show.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 14, 2011)

The only thing I've been watching a lot of lately is NCIS and Big Bang Theory now that it's on syndication.  I still watch Family Guy from time to time since it's on pretty much 24/7.  And I've been feeling a little old school lately so I've been catching Dragon Ball Z reruns when I get the chance.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot Suits the young guy reminds me a lot of myself...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 15, 2011)

CSI - vegas only
Breaking Bad (fuckers on here got me hooked)
Criminal Minds
Man vs Food
House
Lie to Me


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

God I couldn't stand the unit. I watched the sopranos from start to finish when I was unemployed, it took forever to watch. But what I disappointment the way it ended. 

I bought all the oz's as well, great show. 

My wife likes parenthood and I absolutely hate it!! But in exchange I get to chat on IM and own some trolls while she watches it so it actually is a good deal.


----------



## niki (Oct 16, 2011)

Dexter
Arrrested Developement

My kid keeps telling me to watch Breaking Bad......not much of a tv person, tho'


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

niki said:


> Dexter
> Arrrested Developement
> 
> My kid keeps telling me to watch Breaking Bad......not much of a tv person, tho'



No dude, watch it. It is amazing!!

I forgot about arrested development , awesome show!


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2011)

I tend to get hooked early and then I have to watch every episode.  Love having a DVR-makes it so much easier to catch up when I have time.  
Heres a few I've watched start to finish-
OZ
The Wire
The Sopranos
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Dexter
Homicide
Breaking Bad
Sons of Anarchy
Mad Men
Arrested Development
Flight of the Conchords
Rhett and Link:Commercial Kings
Seinfeld
All in the Family
Original Bob Newhart Show
Barney Miller
Hill Street Blues 
St. Elsewhere
...just threw in the last few to show my age!


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 16, 2011)

glad to see some other fuckers on here liking arrested development. that show was the shit. The rest of you cunts watch too much t.v. Go work out!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I forgot Suits the young guy reminds me a lot of myself...


SUITS! thats the name i love that show


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> glad to see some other fuckers on here liking arrested development. that show was the shit. The rest of you cunts watch too much t.v. Go work out!



The highlite of that show was that fucktard doing the magic shows to that song final countdown by Europe. Lol!!!!


----------



## thompsonn (Oct 17, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> The only thing I've been watching a lot of lately is NCIS and Big Bang Theory now that it's on syndication.  I still watch Family Guy from time to time since it's on pretty much 24/7.  And I've been feeling a little old school lately so I've been catching Dragon Ball Z reruns when I get the chance.



Been watching some DBZ myself.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)

Suits
Sons of Anarchy
Justified 
Damages
Burn Notice (only because I would fuck Fi)

Anything on National Geographic, Discovery or History.  

The only thing I watch on network TV (ABC/NBC/CBS) is live sports.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

South Park
Tera Nova


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)

Almost forgot ^^ South Park is coming back on this month....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Almost forgot ^^ South Park is coming back on this month....


The first episode was a two days ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> here's the short list:
> 
> breaking bad
> weeds
> ...



This is killing you!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The first episode was a two days ago.




Ooops


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2011)

Breaking motherfucking Bad!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 17, 2011)

Six Million Dollar Man
Welcome Back Kotter
Barney Miller
Mod Squad
Kojak
Solid Gold


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2011)

When I'm home sick I like to watch Bonanza, something about it makes me feel better.

I forgot Burn Notice and Leverage...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

What a non kosher Jew!^^^^


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2011)

Through The Wormhole with Morgan Freeman, Stuck with Hackett, Junk, myth busters, just about any show where people are using ingenuity or are waxing intellectual...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 18, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> Six Million Dollar Man
> Welcome Back Kotter
> Barney Miller
> Mod Squad
> ...


God damn, you're old Alboobies!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw Deadwood recommendations, and it reminded me that my brother told me to check it out, so I did. Holy shit, I'm hooked! Show is really good. 

This video pretty much sold me on the deal.






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Oct 21, 2011)

Calamity Jane





YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 21, 2011)

The Wire
Game of Thrones
Boardwalk Empire
Spartacus
Ax Men
Deadliest Catch

The Wire was the best drama ever created.  I'm really loving Game of Thrones though.  That and Boardwalk Empire are my favorites right now.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. I didn't know this guy still lived in the area. May he rest in peace.

‘Welcome Back, Kotter’ Star Robert Hegyes Dies at 60 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## maniclion (Jan 27, 2012)

Been watching Big Bang Theory lately...

Also found a gem on PBS on Masterpiece Mystery called Sherlock, its Sherlock Holmes set in present time by Steven Moffat also currently writing the latest Doctor Who episodes.  The one episode I saw was pretty good, he's a little bit crazy eccentric sociopath and a little bit leet haxor genius...


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

.........'Mob Wives'...................


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

Dexter
true blood
being human
sons of anarchy
walking dead
weeds
breaking bad
spartacus
hell on wheels
rome when it was on
united states of tara
house
first season of lie to me
x files
i liked 'the gates'...cancelled after one season
deadwood


----------



## banker23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Doctor Who
Pawn Stars
Merlin
WWE RAW and Smackdown


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Suits
> Sons of Anarchy
> Justified
> Damages
> ...


 

FX Renews Justified for Fourth Season - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Wow. I didn't know this guy still lived in the area. May he rest in peace.
> 
> ?Welcome Back, Kotter? Star Robert Hegyes Dies at 60 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast



‘Welcome Back, Kotter’ Star Ron Palillo Dies From Heart Attack at 63 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 14, 2012)

Currently on

Once Upon a Time
Spartacus
Game of Thrones
Weeds
NFL
Walking Dead
Big Bang Theory 
The Borgias 

Past Shows
Rome
Enterouge
Prison Break
Pillars of Earth (short tv series) if you like Biblical or Historical Movies about war


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 15, 2012)

anything on HBO, specially desperate house wives


----------



## maniclion (Aug 15, 2012)

Cloo has been playing Macgyver reruns.  Burn Notice is a bit similar now that my memory is refreshed on it...


----------



## effinrob (Sep 7, 2012)

Weeds


----------



## maniclion (Sep 7, 2012)

NCIS is my new favorite...  I really couldn't get into it before from my prejudices to the couple times I dealt with real NCIS, but the show is way cooler.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 7, 2012)

the chick from that lizard lick show is pretty big.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Sep 7, 2012)

breaking bad
Friday 13 (old one)
dexter
californiacation
Justified
True blood (haters gon hate)


----------



## Intense (Sep 7, 2012)

breaking bad hands down, but also weeds, sons of anarchy, games of thrones, dexter, and not a series but locked up abroad.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 7, 2012)

FRINGE! And Walking dead 

 Kinda looking forward to revolution. Anything by JJ ahbrams is worth at least a try.


----------



## seyone (Sep 7, 2012)

Right now it is Breaking Bad and Boardwalk Empire.  Those are the only shows I really watch


----------



## gtnbig (Sep 7, 2012)

I used to luv the muppet show and sanford and son


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Sep 8, 2012)

WAIT!!!!! Prison break was fucking amazing as well. I thought it was going to be corny but it was one of the top 3


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Sep 8, 2012)

gtnbig said:


> I used to luv the muppet show and sanford and son



Well for throw backs I like swamp thing....lost in space..the outer limits...twilight zone...incredible hulk


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2012)

basically any show that isn't The Big Bang Theory, or Friends is ok.


----------



## Imens (Sep 9, 2012)

Top gear (uk)
Big bang theory
Prison break


----------



## Faymus (Sep 9, 2012)

My top 5 would probably be:

Dexter
The Office
Parks & Recreation
Breaking Bad
Storage Wars


----------



## LAM (Sep 10, 2012)

gtnbig said:


> I used to luv the muppet show and sanford and son



I see your Sanford and Son and raise you a Chico and the Man and Barney Miller


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 10, 2012)

archie bunker


----------



## gtnbig (Sep 10, 2012)

Ohh ! heck ya !


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 10, 2012)

My top shows 

Walking Dead
Breaking Bad
Dexter
True Blood (hate if you must but damn that red headed vampire is HOT!)
Big bang theory
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 10, 2012)

Game of Thrones
Always Sunny in Philly
South Park
Futurama
L&O: SVU
Dexter
HBOs Rome
Through the Wormhole
Breaking Bad


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)

‘Hell on Wheels’ Boss Exits; Third Season Renewal Held Up | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Hell on Wheels? Boss Exits; Third Season Renewal Held Up

NEW YORK (TheWrap.com) ? The showrunner of ?Hell on Wheels? has parted ways with the AMC western soon after the announcement that it would return for a third season.

Though AMC has high-profile clashes before with some of its showrunners, statements from AMC and showrunner John Shiban suggested that that was not the case this time. The show?s renewal depends on a new lead writer and producer being named to take over the direction of the series, but AMC expressed confidence that this would happen.

It also said Shiban had ?made the personal decision that he will be unable to return as showrunner.?

?He has asked the production partners to seek a replacement showrunner,? AMC said in a statement. ?Like all of our shows, network pick-ups are always conditioned on an approved showrunner. We are confident that eOne and Endemol will satisfy that obligation in the near future.?

Added Shiban, in a statement released through AMC: ?I?m very proud of our work on ?Hell on Wheels? and was thrilled to hear the show would have a Season Three. I have since made the difficult decision that the time has come for me to leave. I care deeply about the series and will do whatever I can to aid in the transition to ensure the continued success of the show. I truly value all the time I have spent with this wonderful group of very talented people.?

Shiban is the second showrunner to depart an AMC show. ?Walking Dead? executive producer Frank Darabont exited after its first season. ?Mad Man? creator and showrunner Matthew Weiner also threatened to leave after difficult negotiations with the network last year


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2012)

Favorites in no particular order:

Dexter (this is #1)
Good Eats
Breaking Bad
Mythbusters
Walking Dead
The League
Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Supernatural
Fringe
Wilfred
Son's of Anarchy
Criminal Minds
Falling Skies
Grimm
Intervention
Being Human
The Client List
Lost Girl
Gold Rush
Haven
Sanctuary (I hope they are doing another season)
Arrow (still debating over this one)
Revolution (still not sure, bad acting, not sure it's going to last)

I think there is a GEEK theme to the shows I like.  Hmmm..

I DVR everything and sometimes I may watch 4 episodes in a row because I didn't have time to watch all these shows lol!


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2013)

9 Important Career Lessons From Arrested Development | The Daily Muse

The new season is about to start!


----------



## massai (May 29, 2013)

The Wire has to be, hands down, the best series of the mid-2000's. Re-watching now, the episodes look a bit dated but the acting and grit of urban Baltimore is really quite gripping.


----------



## Swfl (May 29, 2013)

way to dig up an old thread


----------



## jay_steel (May 29, 2013)

lol at least he didnt make a new one


----------



## Drew83 (May 29, 2013)

Homeland and Strike Back are going to be starting again soon! Great shows if you aren't watching them.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 29, 2013)

The Wire is a great show for sure and they also have Weeds that show is totally addicting also. I think that you will find a lot of humor in Always Sunny in Philly too. That is my top three for now I will add some more later on though. NCIS is a close favorite but cant top the others right now.


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

20 Things You Need To Know About Arrested Development


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 30, 2013)

I just finished all of _OZ_.  I       started liking it a lot more after the 2 season.

Mad Men, Breaking Bad finished up to now. 

Next up is my continuation of Sons of Anarchy.

I saw one episode of NCIS and liked it. 

I have manty shows downloarded on my Passport of 1 TB.

Happy Watching!

P.S. I am in South America and loving it for now.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Adam Savage Went Incognito at Comic-Con Dressed in a Regal Admiral Ackbar Costume

Mythbusters host and Tested scientist Adam Savage went incognito at the 2013 San Diego Comic-Con on Thursday, July 18, 2013 by dressing up in a regal Admiral Ackbar costume. The impressive mask was created by Frank Ippolito, a ?makeup and prosthetics artist who was a contestant on SyFy?s Face Off reality show.? You can check out the making of Adam Savage?s Admiral Ackbar costume on Tested.







The Making of Adam Savage's Admiral Ackbar Costume - Tested


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2013)

Maron is a pretty funny series.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm hearing good things about Orange is the New Black, especially lots of girl on girl action...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2013)

maniclion said:


> I'm hearing good things about Orange is the New Black, especially lots of girl on girl action...


great show...watched it all the way thru


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2013)

Bryan Cranston Hides in Plain Sight at Comic-Con - ABC News

Bryan Cranston Hides in Plain Sight at Comic-Con

Fans got a lot closer to Bryan Cranston than they realized, when the actor donned a lifelike Walter White mask while milling around the convention center Sunday during San Diego?s Comic-Con.

The 57-year-old actor came dressed as his character in the popular series ?Breaking Bad? wearing a mask that gave him White?s iconic shaved head. As he took the stage for the show?s panel, he removed his mask ? much to the surprise and delight of the audience.

He revealed that earlier he was able to chat with unsuspecting fans by disguising his voice in a ?higher register.?

Cranston kept the gag going, according to Entertainment Weekly, by putting the mask on the table and speaking into it while answering questions. He got his co-star Aaron Paul to join in the fun, too.

Not surprisingly, Paul noted that his co-star was ?the most professional person I?ve ever worked with but also the immature man I?ve ever experienced, as you can tell. Which is a beautiful combination.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2013)

Radio interview with John DiMaggio (voice of Bender) 43 minutes

The Mutant Season #108: John DiMaggio ? Nerdist


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

Who Are TV’s Oldest Living Stars? Read Our List | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Who Are TV?s Oldest Living Stars? Read Our List

Though she lived a long time and was 90 at the time of her passing, we were still saddened to hear of the death of Jane Kean of the old ?Jackie Gleason Show? the other day.

We hadn?t thought of her in a long time, not even enough to wonder if she was still around. But her death brought back warm memories of childhood TV viewing long ago when the ?Gleason? show was one of the week?s most anticipated shows in the 1960s.

Gleason revived ?The Honeymooners? on that one-hour variety show, and he brought back Art Carney to play Ralph Kramden?s friend, Ed Norton.

But he didn?t bring back the original Alice (Audrey Meadows) or Trixie (Joyce Randolph). Instead, he replaced them with Sheila MacRae and Kean.

And it got us thinking: Who else is still around from the TV shows of the now-distant past?

And we wondered: Who is TV?s oldest living personality? Some of the answers we unearthed ? with the help of Web sites such as IMDB.com (the Internet Movie Database) and Wikipedia ? surprised us.

For openers, original 1950s ?Honeymooners? star Joyce Randolph ? who ought to be declared a national treasure ? is alive and well at age 89. Sheila MacRae is also 89.

In fact, they?re youngsters compared to the many TV luminaries now in their 90s whose personal histories on TV go back just as far.

Among the ones we were delighted to come across in our research: ?Mister Ed? star Alan Young is 94; Noel Neill, who played Lois Lane in ?The Adventures of Superman? in the 1950s, is 94; Patrick MacNee of ?The Avengers? is 91; and Barbara Hale, who played savvy assistant Della Street on ?Perry Mason,? is also 91.

Others who are still very active include Betty White (of course), 91, Carl Reiner, 91, and Don Pardo, still announcing for ?Saturday Night Live? at age 95.

Possibly the oldest TV star who is still around is Norman Lloyd, 99, who starred in ?St. Elsewhere? (the hospital drama that made Denzel Washington a star) and whose career stretches back to the 1930s ? including working with such legends as Orson Welles and Charlie Chaplin.

But the one name that intrigued us the most when we did our research is one you might not know: He?s a director, Richard L. Bare, who?s best-known for two things: He directed one of the most famous episodes ever of ?The Twilight Zone? ? the one titled ?To Serve Man? (which we have for you to watch, above); and he directed just about every episode of ?Green Acres.? Richard L. Bare is 100 years old.

There are many more TV stars now living into their 90s ? too many to list here, but here are just a few: Monty Hall of ?Let?s Make a Deal,? 92; Judge Joseph Wapner of ?The People?s Court,? 94; Al Molinaro of ?Happy Days? and ?The Odd Couple,? 94; and Abe Vigoda of ?Barney Miller? and ?Fish,? 92.


----------



## wef823 (Dec 2, 2013)

Trailer Park Boys. There's no way you can't like it. Just sit tight through the first 3 episodes (you'll be thinking WTF am I watching a lot), and then enjoy something truly great from then on.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2013)

wef823 said:


> Trailer Park Boys. There's no way you can't like it. Just sit tight through the first 3 episodes (you'll be thinking WTF am I watching a lot), and then enjoy something truly great from then on.



Reality tv makes my stomach boil, and my head spin....can't watch it...


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 6, 2013)

I haven't actually done this in a while, but I actually tune in at the start of Agents of SHIELD.  It's not even that good, but it has the charm of NCIS but enough of a scifi spin that keeps it from being dull.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 6, 2013)

Right now im on "The Tomorrow People"  stupid ass name and i though was gonna be shit, watched first 2 epi and i like it! acting is actually pretty good!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

The Cast Of Deadwood: Where Are They Now? | Features | Empire

The Cast Of Deadwood: Where Are They Now?

Deadwood: three seasons, 36 episodes, every other word a ?fuck?. David Milch?s superb HBO Western series took the real history and many genuine characters from the South Dakota territories of the 1870s, and crafted a series that was riveting, brutal, often hilarious and always astonishingly written. The series was cut off in its prime for reasons never really explained (the official word seemed to be expense), and while there was talk of a couple of TV-movies to wrap up the storyline, these never materialised. Thankfully, we do at least have history to tell us some of what happened next. Deadwood burned to the ground in 1899, and Al Swearengen was found dead from a massive blow to the head on a Denver street in 1904.

If you?re looking for more, Milch based much of the show?s research on the work of historian Watson Parker. And while it?s not an official source for the show, you could do a lot worse than read Pete Dexter?s novel Deadwood.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/the-first-trailer-for-girl-meets-world-is-here/

The First Trailer For GIRL MEETS WORLD Is Here!

We&#146;re excited for the new Boy Meets World sequel series, Girl Meets World. You&#146;re excited for the new Boy Meets World sequel series, Girl Meets World. We&#146;re all excited for the new Boy Meets World sequel series, Girl Meets World. Admit it, the thought of reuniting with a now all-grown-up Cory Matthews and Topanga Lawrence as they try and teach their daughter Riley the ways of the world makes you tingle just a little bit. Here&#146;s the first trailer for the new series:






Okay, that&#146;s pretty much exactly what we were hoping for. A little charm, a little sass, all heart.

The series comes from original creator Michael Jacobs and, besides Ben Savage and Danielle Fishel as Cory and Topanga, will also feature the return of fan favorites William Daniels and Rider Strong as, respectively, George Feeny and Shawn Hunter in later episodes.

Girls Meets World premieres later this year on Disney Channel.


----------



## MDR (Apr 10, 2014)

Just went back and watched Treme from start to finish.  Really exceptional tv.  Nice to see a show interested in developing the story over the entire course of the series, rather than from episode to episode or year to year.


----------

